# Notice to all Saltwater Keepers-Read before posting.



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi all.:wave:

I'd like to remind you that the 'Saltwater Species and Compatibility' is reserved for fish only. 'Corals and Invertebrates' section has been created for topics concerning the invertebrates.

Invertebrates will cover coelenterates, echinoderms, crustaceans, aiptasias, xenias, corals(soft and hard), etc.

Thanks.
The Moderating Team


----------

